# Lost Outside Refrigerator Vent Cover



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello all - we took our 2004 Outback 21RS on a long trip over this past weekend and somewhere along the highway we lost the vent cover on the outside wall that is behind the refrigerator. Does anybody know where I can order another one of these online, or will I need to contact a dealer directly? I'd rather just order it myself, but not even sure what it's called. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Is this it?

eBay

AdventureRV

AdventureRV


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like either one of the covers in the previous post should work. Measure the opening to make sure you get the right one. As a side note your frig is in the year range coverded by the recall. Doesn't look like you have had the retro fit done. If your one of them you should get the retro fit done.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

As a side note your frig is in the year range coverded by the recall. Doesn't look like you have had the retro fit done. If your one of them you should get the retro fit done.
[/quote]
X2 on free recall.They will fix at any keystone dealer. It will take about 1/2 hour. It is a shield they put in front of the burner area.


----------



## tex_toby (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I didn't know anything about a recall. What exactly are they fixing/replacing?!?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

tex_toby said:


> Thanks for the info! I didn't know anything about a recall. What exactly are they fixing/replacing?!?


Hi,
This is from the keystone website..

This notice is sent to you in accordance with the requirements of the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle
Safety Act.
REASON FOR THIS RECALL
Keystone RV Company "Keystone" has decided that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists
in certain vehicles it manufactured equipped with Dometic refrigerators. This decision was based on
information provided by Dometic Corporation that a defect exists in some of the refrigerators that Dometic
manufactured between June 1, 2003 and September 30, 2006 for installation in recreational vehicles.
Keystone installed these refrigerators in vehicles that it manufactured from June 1, 2003 to April 30, 2007.
The Problem:
A fatigue crack can develop in the boiler tube of the identified refrigerators, which can permit the release
of pressurized coolant solution. If this solution is exposed to an ignition source under certain specific
circumstances, it can result in a vehicle fire.

Click here
for effected model years.
crunchman


----------

